# Swissvax Autobahn



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Saw Type {R}'s review on the above in another thread and I really fancy getting it.

Wanted something from the Swissvax range for ages and this looks great.

Just wanted to know if anyone else had used it and what their experience was of it.

Cheers dudes,

Grommit x


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I've got it & really like it, best of all is the cola-cube smell


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Saw Type {R}'s review on the above in another thread and I really fancy getting it.
> 
> Wanted something from the Swissvax range for ages and this looks great.
> 
> ...


If we could get a trader to do group buy at good price for this and Pneu i'm in if good deal:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> If we could get a trader to do group buy at good price for this and Pneu i'm in if good deal:thumb:


Now yer talkin' dude. Me too! :argie:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Anyone fancy doing a group buy on Autobahn and Pneu??


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd be interested yes


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will we need to drop hints in DW trader that stock Swissvax ?


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I don't think the resellers are allowed to discount Swissvax.

There is 10% off this weekend on the swissvax site if you use the discount code "STARWARS"


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

nortonski said:


> I've got it & really like it, best of all is the cola-cube smell


According to my mum the smell is Shea butter, can't say that I know what Shea butter actually smells like but we once had hand wash that contained it but I never got round to comparing


----------



## clark_rally (Dec 26, 2010)

chopperreid said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think the resellers are allowed to discount Swissvax.


It's illegal for a manufacturer to price fix. A retailer is free to sell at whatever price they choose. The discount structure available to a retailer may mean they can't discount from rrp because they just can't make any margin. At the end of the day any business is there to make a profit. No point being in business just to turn money over.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

walker1967 said:


> According to my mum the smell is Shea butter, can't say that I know what Shea butter actually smells like but we once had hand wash that contained it but I never got round to comparing


Nope, more fruity than shea butter!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

As a sort of test I've got Autobahn on one side of my car and Auto Finesse Mint Rims on the other. 

TBH Mint Rims appears to be holding up better - beading and ease of cleaning is superior.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

clark_rally said:


> It's illegal for a manufacturer to price fix. A retailer is free to sell at whatever price they choose. The discount structure available to a retailer may mean they can't discount from rrp because they just can't make any margin. At the end of the day any business is there to make a profit. No point being in business just to turn money over.


Yes that is correct but in the real world it is quite different and it goes on alot 
IMHO my wife had a business selling Trampolines , and the biggest challenge was other companies trying to stop you getting agencies and also when i did get the gear some just upped the RRP on there websites to well over the RRP and said they offered a huge discount all rubbish but if consumers did not checkout deals got sucked in, told the the supplier what the companies were doing with the RRP they said that was wrong and said they would do something about it, but hey you no the answer never happened


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> As a sort of test I've got Autobahn on one side of my car and Auto Finesse Mint Rims on the other.
> 
> TBH Mint Rims appears to be holding up better - beading and ease of cleaning is superior.


Sealants are usually easier to keep clean than waxes. I've put Autobahn on 1/2 my front bumper on the IS-F, seems pretty blingy!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Sealants are usually easier to keep clean than waxes. I've put Autobahn on 1/2 my front bumper on the IS-F, seems pretty blingy!


Mint Rims is a wax like Autobahn is? It just feels slicker on the wheels.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got autobahn.. the small pot.. never tried it though haha..

If I remember correctly it says it contains PTFE.. which would make me think its extremely similar to shield..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Mint Rims is a wax like Autobahn is? It just feels slicker on the wheels.


Sealant from their description?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> I've got autobahn.. the small pot.. never tried it though haha..
> 
> If I remember correctly it says it contains PTFE.. which would make me think its extremely similar to shield..


Never tried it? I got mine just for the collection, but just had to try it when I checked the coating on my wheels! 

It contains a lot more PTFE so I'm told. I wouldn't think it was that much different to Shield or Endurance, but I've not tried those yet.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Sealant from their description?


I'd say it's a sealant in that it's a 'wax that seals the wheels'.

Very much a wax - and very good too. Smells BETTER than Autobahn IMO!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I've got autobahn.. the small pot.. never tried it though haha..
> 
> If I remember correctly it says it contains PTFE.. which would make me think its extremely similar to shield..


Well if dust sitting on it is it up for sale soon and good price:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> I'd say it's a sealant in that it's a 'wax that seals the wheels'.
> 
> Very much a wax - and very good too. Smells BETTER than Autobahn IMO!


Sealant! 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-mint-rims-cat15.html

I'm sure it's great though! :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Sealant!
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-mint-rims-cat15.html
> 
> I'm sure it's great though! :thumb:


Yep - as a user of SV Autobahn and AF Mint Rims I can say they're both great... But the AF 'product' IMO is better.










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222987


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Yep - as a user of SV Autobahn and AF Mint Rims I can say they're both great... But the AF 'product' IMO is better.


Totally agree , Mint rims has been about the only wheel product I have seen the benefit in !! Autobahn didn't do much for me apart frm smell and look good .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> Yep - as a user of SV Autobahn and AF Mint Rims I can say they're both great... But the AF 'product' IMO is better.


Have only tried the AF Mint Rims and i think it is very good but i think the guy is correct as i thought it was a wax as well but according to the Pro's at PB it is a sealent know it may be a typo but knowing the PB guys it is likely correct so i have learned something i did not know and sometimes we have to say well we were maybe wrong well i will admit i was wrong:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Have only tried the AF Mint Rims and i think it is very good but i think the guy is correct as i thought it was a wax as well but according to the Pro's at PB it is a sealent know it may be a typo but knowing the PB guys it is likely correct so i have learned something i did not know and sometimes we have to say well we were maybe wrong well i will admit i was wrong:thumb:


Quite possibly - interesting debate though and meant in good spirits :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I've got autobahn.. the small pot.. never tried it though haha..
> 
> If I remember correctly it says it contains PTFE.. which would make me think its extremely similar to shield..


Dude, I'll swap you if you want? I am going to put up some gear for the swaps section today. Im excited. Its my first one :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

do love autobahn i tend to layer it over something it definitely adds to the finish more than any other item i have used and does lift the appearance very nicely.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> do love autobahn i tend to layer it over something it definitely adds to the finish more than any other item i have used and does lift the appearance very nicely.


Are you using it over a sealent if so which one has worked best this is my plan to add something extra for the summer months


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Are you using it over a sealent if so which one has worked best this is my plan to add something extra for the summer months


i have used oddly enough Gtech C2/Optiseal/FK1000 all to good effect below it...



















actually this does not have sealant under it it actually has Gtech C3 and autobahn  but AB still brought out that extra bit of shimmer.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Autobahn arrived today and it smells amazing. Cola cubes for sure! 

Love it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes i have a pot as well await the snow wind and raid to get it ontop of a seal


----------

